
PHP: A Fractal of Bad Design (2012) - triceratops
https://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/
======
pachico
Is people still submitting this? Come on, get over it!

------
eberkund
Sigh, not this hilariously out of date article again.

